# Turquatic UK



## neeshie (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone know when and if Turquatic is out in the UK?  Or is it already out?
TIA


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 10, 2006)

I was originally told it wasn't being a UK release and then I went into my local store and found it in there! Debenhams counter near me also say they're getting it in but not sure when! It seems to be a little hit and miss as to if and when places are getting it!!!

HTH!


----------

